# SHERIFF JOE ARPAIO: Our Country Is Under Attack & Obama Is the Aggressor – “He Is Rewarding Criminal



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Posted by Jim Hoft on Monday, August 25, 2014, 10:45 AM

Sheriff Joe Arpaio sent out this bitter attack on Barack Obama this morning.
Arpaio accuses Barack Obama of leading an attack on the United States. The popular sheriff says President Obama is "rewarding criminals."


*Our country is under attack. 
And Barack Obama is the aggressor.* That's right. *Our own President has overseen the release of thousands of illegal immigrants&#8230;hundreds of whom are convicted criminals - even felons, which are flooding into America. *
Every day you read the newspaper or turn on the news, there is something tragic happening, something Obama says is beyond our control.
But I must tell you: the state of the U.S. - Mexican border IS NOT BEYOND OUR CONTROL. In fact, it's one of the key places where the safety of our nation starts. AND I am working around the clock to take criminals off the streets. Will you support my reelection campaign with a $15 or more donation right now?
*Every action Obama has taken since the border crisis began has led to an increase in the flood of men, women, children, AND CRIMINALS! *The icing on the cake&#8230;Obama's solution is holding events at the White House "honoring young adults who came to this country illegally."
*HE IS REWARDING CRIMINALS!* We are arresting them just to have the Obama administration release them the next day!

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...a-is-the-aggressor-he-is-rewarding-criminals/


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

Can this guy run for president?


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

I like Joe. I like what he has to say, but I gave up on him after listening to his promises to release "earth shattering information" on Obama "any day now", for 3 years.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Harley387 said:


> I like Joe. I like what he has to say, but I gave up on him after listening to his promises to release "earth shattering information" on Obama "any day now", for 3 years.


He released it...problem was no one really cared since the rumors about Obama's birth certificate have been circulating for years.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Goose said:


> He released it...problem was no one really cared since the rumors about Obama's birth certificate have been circulating for years.


Sooooo.....what ever became of Mike Zullo's promise to arrest and charge him?


----------

